# Who Loves fruit cake?



## Robert59 (Sep 7, 2022)

I like home made fruit cake. I found a lady at farmer market that will make one for me for 50.00 dollars. My grandma would make these large cakes like 5 inches tall and 12 inches dia. But this was 40 years ago and it was a Southern Fruit Cake.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 7, 2022)

IMO, the only good fruitcake is made by Collin street bakery in Corsicana TX. However, the best thing I got from them was their White Chocolate Macadamia Nut Cheesecake!


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 7, 2022)

Sorry, but I've always disliked fruitcake... especially the dried cherries that are embedded in it.


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 7, 2022)

$50...that sounds extreme.
No?


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 7, 2022)

I don't like the cheap ones with the weird "off" flavor. But in general I love fruit cake. Enjoy!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 7, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> My grandma would make these large cakes like 5 inches tall and 12 inches dia. But this was 40 years ago and it was a Southern Fruit Cake.


I think I had that one...... last Christmas


----------



## sch404 (Sep 7, 2022)

Until now, I didn't think anyone in the civilized world liked fruitcake. When birds and animals wont even touch the stuff, you know there is a problem!


----------



## jujube (Sep 7, 2022)

I took over the family fruit cake making from my grandmother 40 years ago.  Believe me, it is a major undertaking and I'd definitely charge someone that I didn't love $50 for one.  It's been 30 years since I made my last one.  

I love fruitcake but I've hung up my pan for good.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 7, 2022)

Fruit cake is one of those things that is cheaper to buy than to make.

Order one from the Collins Street Bakery and enjoy!

https://collinstreet.com/?utm_sourc...MI5beSlr-E-gIVEaezCh2x4Q-fEAAYASAAEgLgwfD_BwE


----------



## dko1951 (Sep 8, 2022)

Best damn paper weight ever!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2022)

I've never liked fruitcake ... until I had one made by Monks at a Monastery somewhere in Quebec that someone gave us for Christmas one year.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2022)

Don't care for fruitcake,  too many ingredients.   

In  the past,  I remember an Australian  Apricot Cake we  purchased .. it was delicious.


----------



## hawkdon (Sep 8, 2022)

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 8, 2022)

I enjoy it with a slice of extra sharp cheddar cheese to balance the sweetness.

The leftovers and odd crumbs are nice served with this simple nutmeg sauce.  I usually swap out the lemon juice for a splash of vanilla extract or cognac

https://www.food.com/recipe/nutmeg-sauce-450163


----------



## Georgiagranny (Sep 8, 2022)

*Me! *Association, I guess. Memories of childhood when sweets were a rare treat and I got to help my grandmother make fruitcakes and Christmas cookies the weekend after Thanksgiving. The fruitcakes were wrapped in brandy-soaked cheesecloth and the cookies decorated and put away until Christmas Eve in Gramma's cold room in the cellar. During the day on Christmas Eve, she iced the fruitcake and decorated the tops with candied pineapple. Waiting from Thanksgiving weekend until Christmas Eve to eat them was torture!

I have a recipe around here somewhere for one made with mincemeat that's really good and very moist. Haven't made it for years...because the only one around here who'd think it's a treat is me.

And now that I think about it...there's half a (commercial...I didn't make it!) Stollen in my freezer from last Christmas!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2022)

I love fruitcake!


----------



## Knight (Sep 8, 2022)

Don't like the candied fruit either. We have a Sprout's store here that sells dried uncandied fruit. And yes it's expensive but at this stage of our life were worth the cost.

Soaked Fruit Mixture:
1¼ cups dark raisins
1¼ cups golden raisins
2 cups mixed unsweetened dried fruit, chopped (note: I like to use equal parts peaches and apricots
1 cup dried unsweetened black figs chopped
1 cup dried unsweetened tart cherries chopped
¾ cup dried unsweetened prunes chopped
¾ cup (6 oz) dark rum

Fruit Cake Ingredients:
1½ cups unbleached all-purpose flour
½ teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon ground ginger
¼ teaspoon ground nutmeg
1 teaspoon Diamond Crystal kosher salt
1 stick (4 oz) unsalted butter softened
¾ cup packed light brown sugar
5 large eggs room temperature
1 tablespoon freshly grated lemon zest
1 tablespoon freshly grated orange zest
½ cup freshly squeezed orange juice
1 Granny Smith apple peeled and coarsely grated
¾ cup slivered almonds (or chopped pecans or walnuts) <--- I like chopped pecans

For Storage:
medium sherry or triple sec for soaking<--- I wet cheese cloth in triple sec to cover the cake to keep it moist. The cheese cloth should be damp not soggy. Re wet as needed to keep the exposed edges moist.

Instructions
The Day Before Baking: Combine the dried fruit in a large mixing bowl. Add the dark rum, cover, and allow the mixture to soak at room temperature for a minimum of 12 hours, or ideally 24 hours prior to preparing the fruit cake batter.
Prepare the Fruitcake: Preheat the oven to 300°F (150°C) with a rack in the center position.
I use parchment paper cut to fill the inside of a 9X13 glass baking pan. I cut the paper oversize so I can make tabs to be able to lift the cake out for cutting.

1.In a medium mixing bowl, whisk together the all purpose flour, baking powder, spices, and salt. Set aside.

2.In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with a paddle attachment, cream the softened butter and light brown sugar together over medium-high speed for 3 minutes, or until light and fluffy. Reduce speed to medium and add the eggs one at a time, beating just until each egg is incorporated.
3.Over low speed, slowly add the flour mixture until just absorbed.
Tip
I add the flour by folding it in then mix slowly until all the batter is combined. Reason= when I add the flour to the wet mix for some reason no matter the lowest setting the flour kicks out of the mixing bowl.

Time to pre heat the oven to 300 degrees.

4.Remove the bowl from the stand mixer. Add the lemon zest, orange zest, fresh orange juice, grated apple, slivered almonds, soaked dried fruit mixture (along with any liquid if it hasn’t already been absorbed)
5.Stir mixture with a large spatula, scraping the edges and bottom of the bowl several times, until all of the ingredients are evenly incorporated.
6.Bake at 300 degrees for 75 to 90 minutes or until the batter is set and the tops are golden brown. Remove from the oven and place on a rack to cool completely before removing from the pan.
7.Store in the refrigerator for up to 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## Chet (Sep 8, 2022)

Fruit cake usually appears here in stores around Christmas. A lot of people don't care for it but I do, but it has to be fresh or it gets dry and tasteless. It's seasonal like pumpkin is in the fall.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 8, 2022)

@Georgiagranny  Fruitcake made with mincemeat -- brilliant! I love shortcuts like that. Especially delicious ones.


----------



## palides2021 (Sep 8, 2022)

I never liked the taste of fruitcake. It was too rich for me. Maybe if it had one fruit, but not so many at once.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 8, 2022)

I haven't made one since my step mother  died.

I like fruit cake & have a good recipe,, BUT I'm the only one that  eats it.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Sep 8, 2022)

Just after my marriage, the wife, FIL & I went to see her aunt.  We visited a few minutes then the aunt offered us a piece of fruit cake.  My mother made what she called a fruit cake, raisins, chocolate chips & walnuts mixed with a dark cake batter.  I had never eaten a real fruit cake.  The aunt brought out the servings on a plate with fork.  I took one bite, never in my life had I eaten a dessert that was as horrible as that. 

I couldn't swallow, the aunt was sitting across from me, spitting it out would have been an insult.  The only thing I could do was hold it in my mouth for the duration of the visit.  45 minutes later we left, the first thing I did was spit into a snow bank outside, my wife commented on how I was so quiet & didn't embarrass her or her dad.  One of life's lessons was revealed to me about the humor of gifting a fruit cake at Xmas.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Sep 8, 2022)

@ManjaroKDE That combo sounds dreadful. Ewwww. I can't imagine trying to keep from swallowing it or spitting it out on the spot! My grandmother's fruitcake was nothing like that, and my own recipe using mincemeat wasn't anything like that, either.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 8, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> $50...that sounds extreme.
> No?


I agree, @Robert59. I mean, it's true they're expensive to make, but offer her $35 and maybe she'll ultimately take $40. 

Does this lady want you to pay in advance? If she does, write a Bill of Sale and have her sign it! I'm serious. Just tell her you've been taken advantage of before and the Bill of Sale is your insurance. Make sure her address and/or phone number's on it, and make sure they're real. It'd be wise to include "deliver by [certain] date", too, especially if she won't take less than 50 bucks.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 8, 2022)

I'm not a fan of fruitcake. None of them tastes like my mom's. Hers tasted mostly like rum, spices, and nuts.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 8, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I agree, @Robert59. I mean, it's true they're expensive to make, but offer her $35 and maybe she'll ultimately take $40.
> 
> Does this lady want you to pay in advance? If she does, write a Bill of Sale and have her sign it! I'm serious. Just tell her you've been taken advantage of before and the Bill of Sale is your insurance. Make sure her address and/or phone number's on it, and make sure they're real. It'd be wise to include "deliver by [certain] date", too, especially if she won't take less than 50 bucks.


Sounds like an awful lot of trouble. I'd just give her the 50 bucks. In my business I
never used contracts, and never had a problem.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Sep 8, 2022)

All this talk about fruitcake has made me think seriously of making fruitcake for Christmas. My recipe makes two so I'll have to halve it because it's going to be only me eating it.

@Murrmurr I've always used brandy and have a bottle of brandy in the cupboard so I think what I'm gonna do is...make a fruitcake and while I've got the brandy out, make some brandied peaches. You know, to use up the brandy. It's been in the cupboard for so long that, geez, it may have evaporated. If not, I don't wanna take that chance...


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 8, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Sounds like an awful lot of trouble. I'd just give her the 50 bucks. In my business I
> never used contracts, and never had a problem.


But when he says "I found a lady at farmer market that will make one for me" I'm not sure he means a vendor or just some random lady.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 8, 2022)

I must be going through [another] change of life, I used to hate fruit cake but now I'm actually feeling as if I might want some.
Years ago a co-worker gave me a xerox copy of a joke fruit cake recipe, of course I can't find it so I'll see if I can find it on Google or re-create it.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 8, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> rum, spices, and nuts.


What's not to love?


----------



## Blessed (Sep 8, 2022)

Collins Street, the only fruitcake I have tried.  It was a regular Christmas gift sent to my work place for many years. I have never ordered one. We always looked forward to the arrival of various goodies from our vendors.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Sep 8, 2022)

There's one in Claxton, GA, that's famous for its fruitcakes, too. I don't think I've ever had a commercial fruitcake. Maybe that's why I like fruitcake...nothing sez lovin like something from the oven. The oven at home, that is.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 8, 2022)

Nathan said:


> What's not to love?


Right? Plus you don't have to drive home from a cocktail lounge.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 8, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Right? Plus you don't have to drive home from a cocktail lounge.


Right, if you get pulled over what's the cop going to say?  "You got fruit cake on your breathe"


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 8, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> *Me! *Association, I guess. Memories of childhood when sweets were a rare treat and I got to help my grandmother make fruitcakes and Christmas cookies the weekend after Thanksgiving. The fruitcakes were wrapped in brandy-soaked cheesecloth and the cookies decorated and put away until Christmas Eve in Gramma's cold room in the cellar. During the day on Christmas Eve, she iced the fruitcake and decorated the tops with candied pineapple. Waiting from Thanksgiving weekend until Christmas Eve to eat them was torture!
> 
> I have a recipe around here somewhere for one made with mincemeat that's really good and very moist. Haven't made it for years...because the only one around here who'd think it's a treat is me.
> 
> And now that I think about it...there's half a (commercial...I didn't make it!) Stollen in my freezer from last Christmas!


Here is an old recipe from the folks at None Such using compressed mincemeat


----------



## Georgiagranny (Sep 8, 2022)

@Aunt Bea I used that one until I found a recipe on the back of a jar of mincement. Liked the jar because the mincement didn't have to be "cooked".

I always made mine in two loaf pans.


----------



## DebraMae (Sep 8, 2022)

I love the Collin Street Bakery fruitcake too.  We had it every year.  Fruitcake gets a bad rap.  This stuff is seriously good!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 8, 2022)

I enjoy a good fruit cake.  Haven't had any in a long time.


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 8, 2022)

I like fruit cake, and just a few pieces of a fruit cake at Christmas are good for me, also I like drink water when having fruit cake. Years ago, I bought a fruit cake that was about three inches by three inches and a foot long. I am the only on in the house that likes fruit cake and I bet it lasted for five years for me having a few pieces for each Christmas.  I stored it in the freezer all the time and then after about five years I threw the rest away because it was getting old but was still tasty.


----------



## Hollow (Sep 9, 2022)

I do like fruit cake, but only tiny slices. And no alcohol in it or on it....setting fire to cake is just an abomination! In the UK we have whats called MaltLoaf, I do like that a _lot_

I just looked it up on Wikipedia and discovered for the first time in my life that it originated in Scotland! Well, I am shocked!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malt_loaf


----------



## Kika (Sep 9, 2022)

I seemed to be the only one that loved fruitcake.  I made it myself once, but it was really so much work (and $$) that I never did it again.  

However, Entenmann's used to have a loaf pan fruitcake that was really very good. I would buy that, wrap it with rum soaked cheese cloth, and refresh the rum every few days.  It was wonderful.   I have not seen the holiday fruit cake from Entenmann's in recent years.


----------



## Robert59 (Sep 10, 2022)

Knight said:


> Don't like the candied fruit either. We have a Sprout's store here that sells dried uncandied fruit. And yes it's expensive but at this stage of our life were worth the cost.
> 
> Soaked Fruit Mixture:
> 1¼ cups dark raisins
> ...


I wonder if my Diabetic doctor would like this?  I would cut out the real sugar and replace with Splenda. What do you think about this?


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 10, 2022)

I've never liked fruitcake.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 10, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> Who Loves fruit cake?


Not me, they make good door stops...


Robert59 said:


> My grandma would make these large cakes


Reminded me, I have to make an exception for my grandmother's fruit cakes, I did like them.  She was a great all round cook, still have never had a gumbo to match hers...


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 10, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Sorry, but I've always disliked fruitcake... especially the dried cherries that are embedded in it.


No need to apologise, not for nothing is the fruitcake demeaned.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 10, 2022)

Y'know, I have actually come to really like GOOD fruitcake.
Not the insidious cement bricks, sweetened with brittle petrified fruit bits found in grocery stores, but the one's from grammas, and good bakeries.

Yeah, they're out there


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 10, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Not the insidious cement bricks, sweetened with brittle petrified fruit bits found in grocery stores


The way I remember the Claxton fruit cakes that were so common when I was a kid.  People used to sell them door to door for various fundraisers.  My mother often bought one for the church or little league or whatever worthy cause was selling them.  

Looked them up and they still exist, been at least 50 years since I had a bite, hope they have gotten better, but I doubt it.

https://www.claxtonfruitcake.com/


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 10, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Looked them up and they still exist, been at least 50 years since I had a bite, hope they have gotten better, but I doubt it.


I think fruitcakes are exempt from expiration dates
Their shelf life looks to be listed as eternal
That 50 year old cake oughta be just as good now as it was then


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 10, 2022)

My late husband liked it,if he saw it while shopping he would buy it which was odd as he didn't care for sweets.
Then again,he also liked mincemeat pie


----------



## Knight (Sep 10, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> I wonder if my Diabetic doctor would like this?  I would cut out the real sugar and replace with Splenda. What do you think about this?


Print it out & take it to your doctor on your next appointment. As for me I like it especially the non candied fruit.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 10, 2022)

The only kind I would eat. Not anymore because I am on th Keto Diet.

Fresh Fruit Cake


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 10, 2022)

@Robert59  Dried fruit is probably too hgh in natural sugars. But it would be worth asking your doctor.


----------



## JustDave (Sep 10, 2022)

Not a fan of fruit cake.  I would say, "No thanks," when it is offered.  I just don't like the stuff.  One time someone made a fruit cake, but instead of bits of fruit, she used gum drops.  It looked like fruit cake, and I tried it and thought it was actually better, not health wise of course, but fruit cake isn't exactly health food either.


----------



## Knight (Sep 10, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> @Robert59  Dried fruit is probably too hgh in natural sugars. But it would be worth asking your doctor.


Absolutely should check with his doctor. Especially when this kind of info is available to read. 

The Bottom Line
Excessive amounts of added sugars have been associated with an increased risk of type 2 diabetes, likely due to negative effects on the liver and a higher risk of obesity.

Natural sugars like those found in fruits and vegetables are not linked to diabetes risk — whereas artificial sweeteners are.

In addition to sugar consumption, overall diet quality, body weight, sleep quality, exercise and genetics all play a role in the development of this disease.

Eating a diet rich in fruits, vegetables, nuts and coffee, consuming alcohol in moderation, maintaining a healthy body weight and exercising regularly can help reduce your risk of type 2 diabetes.


https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/does-sugar-cause-diabetes#bottom-line


----------



## Knight (Sep 10, 2022)

JustDave said:


> Not a fan of fruit cake.  I would say, "No thanks," when it is offered.  I just don't like the stuff.  One time someone made a fruit cake, but instead of bits of fruit, she used gum drops.  It looked like fruit cake, and I tried it and thought it was actually better, not health wise of course, but fruit cake isn't exactly health food either.


I don't think I've ever read where a dessert is good for your health.  The recipe I make isn't intended to be consumed completely the  same day.  I've even frozen a portion .  But like everyday food taste buds differ, something like Haggis I don't think I could like but Id try it just to see.


----------



## Colleen (Sep 10, 2022)

Knight said:


> I don't think I've ever read where a dessert is good for your health.  The recipe I make isn't intended to be consumed completely the  same day.  I've even frozen a portion .  But like everyday food taste buds differ, something like Haggis I don't think I could like but Id try it just to see.


I make a "real" fruitcake a couple Christmas's ago and it was so good! I froze half of it because I didn't want it to get like a brick...haha. We like fruitcake and maybe I'll make another one this year


----------



## carouselsilver (Sep 10, 2022)

Robert59 said:


> I like home made fruit cake. I found a lady at farmer market that will make one for me for 50.00 dollars. My grandma would make these large cakes like 5 inches tall and 12 inches dia. But this was 40 years ago and it was a Southern Fruit Cake.


Yuck!


----------



## JustDave (Sep 10, 2022)

Knight said:


> I don't think I've ever read where a dessert is good for your health.


Dessert is something to eat when you are done eating.  Think about how silly that statement is.  Why  would you eat when you are done eating?  Are you done or not done?  If you are not done, why pile on empty calories? The whole concept of desert seems contrary to good health.  I've heard people say, "Save some room for desert," like it's one of the 7 important food groups.  God forbid you refuse to eat desert or your broccoli.

But I break down every once in a while.  Not everything I do is good for me, although deserts are now a rarity in my life.  But they happen when I'm feeling like self destructing or when I'm trying to assert my defiance against reality.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 10, 2022)

JustDave said:


> Dessert is something to eat when you are done eating


No wonder third world countries hate us so


----------



## Jules (Sep 10, 2022)

Wasn’t a fruitcake the basis for all wedding cakes?  I don’t know what people serve now.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 10, 2022)

Yes, it was.


----------



## Senenity (Oct 15, 2022)

Knight said:


> Don't like the candied fruit either. We have a Sprout's store here that sells dried uncandied fruit. And yes it's expensive but at this stage of our life were worth the cost.
> 
> Soaked Fruit Mixture:
> 1¼ cups dark raisins
> ...


Nice of you to share your recipe.  I enjoy  fruit cake and use a shorter version i found online.  I shall tweak it a bit to in corporate yours.  I had asked around but was never able to get one.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 15, 2022)

Thanks for the reminder! I'd forgotten all about our September discussion re fruitcakes. I just put ingredients on my list. Nobody's going to eat it but me, but eat it I will


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 15, 2022)

I just saw some in the store. I was so excited! Then I remembered I can't eat cake any more. Phooey.


----------



## win231 (Oct 15, 2022)

When I was a kid, I loved fruitcake.
We set up a bowling alley in the hallway with bottles & cans & used the fruitcake as the ball.
It lasted for several years before it grew green fuzzy stuff on it.


----------



## Alizerine (Oct 15, 2022)

bowmore said:


> IMO, the only good fruitcake is made by Collin street bakery in Corsicana TX. However, the best thing I got from them was their White Chocolate Macadamia Nut Cheesecake!


My mother-in-law would send us one every year for Christmas. It was beautiful with lots of pecans. 
The closest thing to it was the one from Collin St Bakery (as mentioned) which we ordered for years.


----------



## Right Now (Oct 15, 2022)

Who loves fruitcake?!?
"Not I" said Turkey Lurkey
"Not I" said Fluffy Ducky
"Not I" said Right Now......No, No, No


----------



## chic (Oct 16, 2022)

I love fruit. I like cake. I don't like fruitcake. No one in my family likes fruitcake. When I was growing up, relative who did not know this, would send my family a fruitcake every Christmas. It would remained untouched in the fridge until it grew hard as a brick and we would toss it out to the birds and wildlife during snow storms.


----------



## Jamala (Oct 16, 2022)

I like fruitcake but not everyone can turn out a terrific cake. I like a dark fruitcake aged with cognac, lots and lots of  glace cherries, almonds, candied angelica. Like to eat it ever so slightly warmed with a great dollop of clotted cream on the side.

Did you know: fruitcake can be traced to ancient Egypt when delicious and long-lasting cakes were placed in the great pyramids with deceased royal dignitaries to sweeten their experience in the afterlife.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 23, 2022)

I am not a fan of fruitcakes, but my mom absolutely loved them, and with a dollop of whipped cream 

There is one I want to try this holiday season, that is called the 'Brandy fruitcake', am looking forward to it ...
Give it a go and see what I think..


----------



## Jace (Oct 23, 2022)

hawkdon said:


> LOVE IT!!!


Me, too!


----------



## TeaBiscuit (Oct 23, 2022)

I love my own homemade fruitcake which uses dried fruit, sweet spices, grated citrus zest, fresh apple, and apple juice. No sugar and none of those hideous glacé cherries (blech). I also love a nice plum pudding with lemon curd and a second helping of plum pudding with custard sauce. Mmm ... is it Christmas yet?


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 23, 2022)

I love fruitcake!  I've never tried to make one, and will be glad when I see them this year at my local Publix.


----------



## Brookswood (Oct 23, 2022)

Fruit cake is like pizza.   

Good pizza is great. It's not unhealthy. It's very tasty.   Frozen factory made pizza is lousy. 

Same goes for fruit cake.


----------



## DaveA (Oct 23, 2022)

Never cared nuch for it, althogh it was a favorite with my folks and grandparents.  My wife's made it a few times over the years, using mom's recipe.  She does  a good job but it's still not one of my favorites.


----------



## Senenity (Oct 24, 2022)

Georgiagranny said:


> Thanks for the reminder! I'd forgotten all about our September discussion re fruitcakes. I just put ingredients on my list. Nobody's going to eat it but me, but eat it I will


More than welcome,  GG. Christmas is just round the corner.   I have my fruits soaked in rum for a couple of months now,  all set to go. However, i always used dark rum but when i went to buy the rum, this jamaican sales girl told me her mother used the white one.  When i looked at where the rum originated i noticed it did come from Jamaica.   So is it white or dark , lets see when the cake comes out of the oven.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Oct 24, 2022)

When DD and I were Walmarting yesterday, I looked for mincement and candied fruit. Nope. I dunno if it's too soon or if they simply don't carry either one anymore.

We're going to make a pass through Aldi this week, and I'll check there.

Gosh, @Senenity, I've never soaked the fruit. I wonder... I could be like the Cajun chef on public tv from years ago. He'd be generous with the wine in the dish he was preparing, then pour himself some, too! (One for the pot, one for the chef...) He was called the Ragin' Cajun.


----------



## Lucky (Oct 25, 2022)

I enjoy a slice with a cup of hot tea.


----------

